# A lost of a Friend



## jeneje (Jan 23, 2013)

My very best friend Troy, went missing last friday morning while on his way to work,The local authorities could not file a missing person report for 36hours, On Tuesday the the search begain, later that day they found his car in and industry park on a dead end road. The search was stoped last night due to lack of daylight and re-started this morning with diver searching the local lake.

Around two o'clock today they found his body some four miles away from where his car was parked next to the railroad trussel. They suppect foul play. Troy was 44 years old, way to young. I have knowned him for over 18 years and shared many, many great times together. He too was learning the refining processes with me, I will truely miss him and his great outlook on life.

Always Charish your friends, love them and most all be there for them. We never know what the next day brings. 
What a birthday for me! Lost of a very dear friend.  

Ken


----------



## srlaulis (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, Ken. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## jeneje (Jan 23, 2013)

srlaulis said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, Ken. My thoughts are with you.


Thank you srlaulis,


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 23, 2013)

My heart goes out to you. It is not something you will get over quickly. Best thing you can do is talk about him and it will help relieve some of the pain.


----------



## srlaulis (Jan 23, 2013)

You have lots of friends here on the forum.


----------



## joem (Jan 23, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, I can relate, I also lost a best friend of 25 years ( since we were kids). My prayers to you.


----------



## Geo (Jan 23, 2013)

im sorry about your loss Ken. i know theres no words that can make you feel any better and sometimes well meaning people can make things worse. at 48, ive lost family and friends. way too many and it hurts every time just the same all over again. the only comfort is knowing that as time goes by, the hurtful memories are thought of less and less and the happy memories will be all you are left with. all we can do is try to concentrate on the people that are left here that either need us or we need them. besides you there has to be other people hurting because of this tragedy. there is a truth in the phrase "strength in numbers" and this is the best example. you should be around people that knew and loved him as much as you. it will help you and them cope a little better.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Smack (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry about that, hope you and the family get closure.


----------



## tek4g63 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

I hope that they find out what happened. I'm practically just down the road from you. If there is anything I can do for you, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## butcher (Jan 24, 2013)

Keep your friend Troy in your heart.


----------



## jeneje (Jan 24, 2013)

I want thank all of you for your replies. He will be missed by his family and myself. Time does help heal, and the great memories will always be with me. 

Ken


----------



## TommyA (Jan 24, 2013)

I lost my brother last year; He was 54. He died of natural causes ( heart attack ). Still, I can't imagine what you are going through. My hope is that you will eventually be able to separate your birthday from this horriffic event in your life. Keep us informed of any investigation and let us know if there is anything we can do to help you cope.

TommyA from Atlanta


----------



## TBarrow (Jan 24, 2013)

This is heartbreaking news.

All I can say is that if I had to die, it would comfort me at that moment to know that I had such a good friend who thought so highly of me. He was lucky to have you as his friend. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 24, 2013)

jeneje,

Be strong and be comforted that you have friends here on this forum. We're all feeling you, especially myself.

May 10th 2012, my youngest daughters' baby father (my first grand daughter) was murdered in Atlantic City, New Jersey. The worst part was that his funeral was on my grand daughter's birthday, the day she turned 1 year of age.

Dec 2012, my father called me and said to me


> Guess what?... I'm the only one left.



I asked him what did he mean, and he said


> All my brothers and sisters are gone. they're all dead. I'm the only one left out of 9 children.



He went on to tell me that His only brother left "Tyrone", a retired Stg. Major of 30 years in the US Army had passed away. He told me that when he called his only sister left to let her know that bad news, he was told that his sister had too, passed away. What makes it even harder to deal with is the fact that a week before his sister had passed, my cousin Simone (her oldest daughter) was murdered in Philadelphia, PA. I believe her death caused her turmoil and she passed from all the pain. Within 2 weeks time, 3 of my family members have passed away. No time to even regroup from the first passing, let alone 3. That's one of the things that has been affecting me since December 2012. A big hit all at once.

To this day, they still haven't found the person/people that killed my cousin. She was around 40 years of age.

Death is something we never want to cope with, yet, we must, because it does make us stronger, even if we don't believe it.

If there's anything we can do for you, don't hesitate to ask. I do feel your pain.

Be strong. You'll get through it. I know you will.

Kevin


----------



## jeneje (Jan 25, 2013)

Just wanted to update, first thank all of you on the forum for posts. I talked to his mother and the detectives seem to think he used a box cutter to take his own life. So  sad to hear. I for one... find that hard to believe, but one never knows what someone can do. Why is a question? We will never know his mind set if indeed this is what happened.

Thank you
Ken


----------



## butcher (Jan 26, 2013)

That is hard to deal with, Why they can not see that the sun will shine again tomorrow.


----------

